# Lost KU



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

I had to do a reset on my Pannsat 2500 because it was locked up. The only way to get rid of the lock was to turn it off on the back switch. When I did that it asked if I wanted to go back to factory reset and I said yes. I can not get anything KU at this time except for C band KU. Any ideas?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

As a non-technical Pansat user, I'd suggest:

1) Pull the plug out of the wall socket. Wait 2 minutes. Plug it back in. Now _that's_ a real reset!

2) If problems persist, go to the Pansat site and download the latest official firmware upgrade. Install that, and maybe the receiver will magically heal itself.

Any techies out there with better, useful ideas?


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

The back switch is the same as unplugging it.

It sounds like when you did the factory reset, you made the unit work like it was out of the box. Have you tried to make sure the dish & LNB parameters were right?


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

Tony is correct as I lost all my TP info and had to re-load because it was factory default. Here is what I have now as far as setting up my scans,

c band KU is 
Standard
5150 
Off
Off
45 or -45
Then TP number 
Disabled

KU is same except it is 
10750 and not 5150.

Am I missing something on receiver set up before I get this far? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## kevision (Mar 30, 2004)

This has happened to me too. In addition to clearing all your TPs, it clears any TP settings you had, so you may be pointed to a sat. but you arent programed for the symbol rate and all that. 
If you were recieving KU band before, with a KU band dish and LNB, you should be set to one of the Universal LNB types (9750/10600 or 9750/10750). I am not sure what 'c band KU' is, that might be contributing to some confusion.
Then program one transponder (TP Edit) that you know the parameters of. IA5, 12146Mhz V, SR=22000 for example. You should get a quality reading at that point, then you start all over with scanning.

One more thing: The Pansat tends to freeze up like that when it tries to tune an HDTV signal. If it happens again, the switch in back is sufficient to reset it without losing all of your settings. You dont need to do a factory default.


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

I have a 4DTV with a Pansat on the side. So when I mention C band KU I am referring to example AMC6 getting the UPN network in Columbia, but getting nothing on AMC6 KU according to Lyngsat in other words nothing in the 12000 TP settings but getting 4000 TP KU channels. So my setup is a 7.5 ft dish with C band and KU with no stand alone KU dish. But I will try to Edit TP in and see what happens. Thanks.


----------



## kevision (Mar 30, 2004)

oh ok, i understand now. Im not as familiar with that set up, but it would seem as if you would still need the KU side LNB to be set to 'universal'. 
good luck


----------

